

Facebook Die - pradeepbheron

Hacker group (sometimes hacktivist group) Anonymous has targeted Facebook for destruction on November 5. It's a change of pace for the group, which of late has concentrated on AntiSec, a campaign against corruption in government and big corporations.<p>Read more: http://www.newtechie.com/2011/08/anonymous-promises-to-kill-facebook-on.html
======
desushil
[http://prohackingtricks.blogspot.com/2011/08/hackivist-
group...](http://prohackingtricks.blogspot.com/2011/08/hackivist-group-
anonymous-claims-not-to.html)

------
chrisdes
Anonymous has already declared they don't indulge in such activities. Which
world do you live in?

~~~
burgerbrain
Anonymous is not a group. They do not have leaders, or spokespeople.

It is entirely possible ( _and consistent_ ) for one group of people to claim
that they do not do such things under the name of anonymous and for another to
do otherwise.

------
starter
I and the public know What all schoolchildren learn, Those to whom evil is
done Do evil in return. W.H. Auden

